# Champaign Aviation Museum B-17G build "champaign lady"



## Warbird Mafia (Feb 7, 2022)

link to Champaign Aviation Museum 
I will take some current progress photos of the -17 this week and post

HOME | Champaign Aviation Museum | Urbana, Ohio

https://www.youtube.com/c/ChampaignAviationMuseum

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2022)

Good stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Warbird Mafia (Feb 8, 2022)

Gnomey said:


> Good stuff!


thank you !


----------

